# I made a few Cutting Boards for Christmas



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

I was in a bind and way behind coming up with handcrafted Christmas presents for friends and relatives. The shop renovation had dragged on, over budget and behind schedule. So, I needed something I could do quick, and not toooo expensive. I went to the hardwood store and bought $165 worth of red oak and soft maple. I already had some salvaged 1/2 X 4 walnut wainscoating that was too small to do much with except cutting boards or boxes. 

Cutting boards are fairly straightforward so I won't lead you through all the details. SWMBO first said she liked edge-grain stripes better than end-grain blocks, so I made a few that way. Most of our family members have last names that begin with "W" or "M", so I was determined to work that in somehow. Once the relatives were done, I just played around with the leftovers. The plaid one with the dogs was made from the final scraps. This one turned out to be the favorite of The Missus, and we'll keep it. These are what we have left in stock, we already sent six out. So I ended up with about $10 in materials in each board. Not too bad . . .


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

fantastic work Andy...


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Very nice work Andy. I am sanding on 6 end grain boards right now. I took a little break to check my mail.
Christmas gifts for my Dad's brothers and sisters. 

Thanks for posting your great work.

Ellery Becnel


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Arcola60 said:


> I am sanding on 6 end grain boards right now. I took a little break to check my mail.
> Christmas gifts for my Dad's brothers and sisters.
> 
> Ellery Becnel


Pictures . . . we like Pictures!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Gonna be alot of happy folks in your circle Andy. Very nicely done.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I need to hang on to more scraps. Those are excellent. If you are selling any of these, I'd consider making some Chess boards. You could make full size and smaller sets, resaw the tops thin and glue them to the tops of boxes to hold the pieces. Or checker sets? Really nice work.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Very nice. I love a good cutting board, I'm sure they will be appreciated.

Bryan


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Will do Andy. As soon as I finish, I will post them. Probably on Sunday.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Great looking boards, Andy!
I made one this Xmas, my first; a picture to follow .


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

All will be happy, I'm sure...nicely done...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good job, man.

Tell them to keep them out of the dishwasher!! :surprise:

Some of the ones I have given as gifts have never been used. They don't want to mess 'em up. Others use the heck out of them. Two have separated at the seams because...well guess? Dang dishwasher! I told 'em not to do that, but they didn't listen. :no:


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

They look great Andy! ..... ugh Marco starts with *M*


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great looking boards, those that receive them will be thrilled. Cutting boards are so much fun to build, and the results are so gratifying. 

Keep building and showing pictures.

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Maybe a First...*



DaninVan said:


> Great looking boards, Andy!
> I made one this Xmas, my first; a picture to follow .



...posting pics of my efforts.
My first cutting board (Walnut, Maple, Cherry and Purpleheart)
and a game board for my son-in-law (Cherry). The game is 'Quoridor'
https://www.google.ca/search?q=Quor...qqvenJAhUN4WMKHeMIBlMQsAQITg&biw=1120&bih=524

This is pretty unusual for me; I wouldn't normally make artisanal type stuff, but I gotta admit, it's been fun...most of what I'm doing I got from you guys!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you seem to be holding your own pretty well....


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great job Andy.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That looks really nice Dan. Congratulations.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That walnut is really black, I like those the contrasting colors are outstanding. So you do do woodworking! I thought you just made beer and chased bears.:laugh2::laugh2:
The second picture has me baffled tho, never seen a cutting board configured like that. Are those knife grooves in the face? Are the spacings uniform for a reason?

Good job ,Dan,
Herb


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

That's well done Dan. The purple heart is a nice touch. I like the look of purple heart, but I've never been able to get past the price of admission. Maybe next time . . .


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Really nice board Dan! thanks for posting.

Ellery Becnel


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

You have some great ideas Andy. I like putting initials on the boards. It makes them special to the person getting them. If you don't mine me asking what price would you sell them for?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> That walnut is really black, I like those the contrasting colors are outstanding. So you do do woodworking! I thought you just made beer and chased bears.:laugh2::laugh2:
> The second picture has me baffled tho, never seen a cutting board configured like that. Are those knife grooves in the face? Are the spacings uniform for a reason?
> 
> Good job ,Dan,
> Herb


I was a bit worried in the cutting/assembly process that the Cherry and Maple weren't different enough to show in the finished board.
Yes, the Black Walnut is black... ;
The grooves are so you can cut bread with even slices... (joking!)


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

If anyone one wants to try playing Quoridor, here's an online interactive version you can try. There's no luck in the game...pure strategy.
http://danielborowski.com/quoridor-ai/v2/display.html


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

hawkeye10 said:


> You have some great ideas Andy. I like putting initials on the boards. It makes them special to the person getting them. If you don't mine me asking what price would you sell them for?


I made 16 boards for about $165 worth of wood, so that's a little over $10 each in wood costs. Considering the time spent, I could feel OK about getting $30 each for them, but I don't think many would sell at that price unless they were made to order.

I think this video has been posted before, but THIS will be my next cutting board project:


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> If anyone one wants to try playing Quoridor, here's an online interactive version you can try. There's no luck in the game...pure strategy.
> file:///C:/Users/Dan.Dan-PC/Documents/DAN'S%20DOCUMENTS/QUORIDOR/Quoridor%20AI.htm


Hey Dan - that link is on your hard drive - if anyone actually gets to it, you better do a perimeter check :nhl_checking:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> Hey Dan - that link is on your hard drive - if anyone actually gets to it, you better do a perimeter check :nhl_checking:


too late...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks Andy...
no matter if it's been posted before..
it just keeps getting better...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> If anyone one wants to try playing Quoridor, here's an online interactive version you can try. There's no luck in the game...pure strategy.
> 
> 
> OK, thats the Quoridor board with the grooves in it, never heard of that game before.
> ...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DonkeyHody said:


> I made 16 boards for about $165 worth of wood, so that's a little over $10 each in wood costs. Considering the time spent, I could feel OK about getting $30 each for them, but I don't think many would sell at that price unless they were made to order.
> 
> I think this video has been posted before, but THIS will be my next cutting board project:
> 
> ...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

**shock!!**



vchiarelli said:


> Hey Dan - that link is on your hard drive - if anyone actually gets to it, you better do a perimeter check :nhl_checking:


Yikes!!
Please edit it out in your comment, Vince, Idid the edit on the original.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Change isGood*



Herb Stoops said:


> OK, thats the Quoridor board with the grooves in it, never heard of that game before.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gigamic-5203-Quoridor-Classic-Game/dp/B00001NTXN
> 
> ...


Yes, I turned down some 1/2" dowelling into pieces, using my DP chuck.
With no turners chisels it was a bit of a chore.

*Herb, could you please edit out that original link which you quoted in your comment. I already changed it in mine.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Yikes!!
> Please edit it out in your comment, Vince, Idid the edit on the original.


I'm telling ta...
it's too late...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Those are very nice, well done! I may have to try some like that. My last name starts with 'F' so it'll be easier - is that cheating? :no:


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@DaninVan

Dan - I don't have the option to remove it from my post - no edit option for some reason, but.....

I was being sarcastic - no one should be able to get to your hard drive from that link. They would need your IP address, then breach your router/firewall (I presume you have something in place, at least a router)

Geez, didn't mean to get Homeland Security involved


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> @DaninVan
> 
> Dan - I don't have the option to remove it from my post - no edit option for some reason, but.....
> 
> ...


you sure about that...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for the link, Stick. I found it interesting and the other information as well. I managed to trace the IP address and the router firewall password was extremely easy to defeat. Dan really should have a stronger password.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> Thanks for the link, Stick. I found it interesting and the other information as well. I managed to trace the IP address and the router firewall password was extremely easy to defeat. Dan really should have a stronger password.


no problemo...
I saved the link to favorites for anyone that wants it...

I wunder if his warden knows about those pictures and videos on the second tire...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

I've already save some of the photos...they should be good enough to get the stash keys without any pushback from Dan. All we will have to do is threaten to publish some of the home videos and were in like Flint.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> I've already save some of the photos...they should be good enough to get the stash keys without any pushback from Dan. All we will have to do is threaten to publish some of the home videos and were in like Flint.


be nice...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> @DaninVan
> 
> Dan - I don't have the option to remove it from my post - no edit option for some reason, but.....
> 
> ...


bad news...

IP Address of Last Visit XXX.XX.XX.XXX
Browser used for Last Visit Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> you sure about that...


What part??




schnewj said:


> Thanks for the link, Stick. I found it interesting and the other information as well. I managed to trace the IP address and the router firewall password was extremely easy to defeat. Dan really should have a stronger password.





Stick486 said:


> bad news...
> 
> IP Address of Last Visit XXX.XX.XX.XXX
> Browser used for Last Visit Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX



OK, now I see. You guys are just being mean.  @schnewj - Bill, don't encourage stick,
@DaninVan - turn off your system, unplug everything, turn your lights off and don't answer the door.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> @schnewj - Bill, don't encourage stick,
> 
> @DaninVan - turn off your system, unplug everything, turn your lights off and don't answer the door.


you got me laffing so hard Vince that I almost developed the vapors...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> OK, now I see. You guys are just being mean...


no way...
but this will come back on me w/ interest... and then some...
Dan will make me pay dearly at some point...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

@vchiarelli

Vince I'm NOT trying to be mean...I just saw a weakness and I can't resist taking advantage of it. Stick needs no encouragement whatsoever! Don't blame me for that. 

Maybe you can help Dan with a strong password for his firewall.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Those are gorgeous! I wouldn't wanna use them lol


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Password? Firewall??


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Password? Firewall??


you can't possibly not know...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Know what?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Know what?


go back to bed...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Back?


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

@vchiarelli 

Vince, sounds like Dan needs some help changing the default password on the Firewall. You can help him with that, can't you? It appears that Dan is clueless on how to make that change!:surprise::crying:>:wink:


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

schnewj said:


> @vchiarelli
> 
> Vince, sounds like Dan needs some help changing the default password on the Firewall. You can help him with that, can't you? It appears that Dan is clueless on how to make that change!:surprise::crying:>:wink:


Bill - don't tell Dan, I've already gone in and changed it myself >


----------



## dcrusoe (Apr 28, 2014)

very nice cutting boards are so cool cuz you can try designs with them one would not normally try, I really like the lettering, I never thought of that!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

No need to unplug the computer, Hydro does that regularly...


----------

